# ip von spinnern



## sincronovomitare (16. März 2003)

hallo leute hab mal eine kleine frage

also ich bekam einen voll saublöden gästebucheintrag und hab natürlich die ip von dem spinner, nun meien frage kann ich ein fach beim provider (aber wo) anrufen und fragen wer zu diesem zeitpunkt die ip gehabt hat? oder was könnt ich noch machen?

aber wie bekomm ich heraus welche ip zu welchen provider gehört
und werde die mir einfach so die information geben??


lg


sincronovomitare.com


----------



## RavenHawk (16. März 2003)

Nein!
Der Provider wird dir nicht sagen wer mit dieser IP online war und wann!
Denn in Deutschland ist es dem Provider nicht erlaubt solche informationen weiterzugeben.


----------



## sincronovomitare (16. März 2003)

aso, bin aus österreich, aber wahrscheinlich wirds da auch nicht anders sein oder??


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. März 2003)

Wahrscheinlich nicht... Als Provat Person hast du keine Chance an die Daten zu kommen, wenn du jedoch Staatsanwalt bist, siehts schon besser aus  - Theoretisch könntest du auch eine Anzeige machen, und hoffen das die Polizei den Täter ermittelt, wird aber den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigen 

ciao


----------



## Dick Starbuck (17. März 2003)

Wie 'saublöd' kann denn ein Guestbook-Eintrag sein, dass man überhaupt mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich beim Provider nach dem Autor zu erkundigen? 

Sowas kommt doch ständig vor. Irgendwelche bescheuerten, anonymen Einträge. Ich denke, sowas sollte man ignorieren, bzw. einfach löschen oder entsprechend kommentieren..

Oder was macht diesen Eintrag so schlimm?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (18. März 2003)

Ich frage mich jetzt nur, was bringt es überhaupt noch die IP's zu loggn ?! 
OK, man kann gucken welcher Provider es ist.. aber.. wayne ??

Man stelle sich mal ein GB vor wo fett drüber steht *IPs werden gelogt*.

Jeder denkt doch automatisch in ersten Moment: ooohhhhh wie gefährlich 

hallo ? ich mach mir schon lange nichts mehr aus IPs... natürlich außer in paar anderen scripts...

Dieses Land ist doch wirklich zu sicher oder nicht ?


----------



## RavenHawk (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elm _
> *
> Dieses Land ist doch wirklich zu sicher oder nicht ? *



ehhhhhhhhhm,
Nein!

Diesess Land is unsicher bis aufs letzte Knie


----------



## Paradizogeeko (19. März 2003)

Ich meine ja auch was die Datenschutzbestimmungen angeht


----------



## foxx21 (19. März 2003)

ja eigentlich habt ihr vollkommen recht, das ip loggen in guestbooks bringt gar nichts, ist echt blöd das man solche spinner nicht erwischen kann.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (19. März 2003)

Ich finde es gut...

Stell Dir vor jeder könnte anhand Deiner IP herausfinden wer du bist, und wo du wohnst 

Die IP hinterläßt Du überall im Netz...
Wär doch hammer Porno..


----------



## RavenHawk (19. März 2003)

jo, das wär echt **** irgendwie muss man doch noch ein wenig "Privat" im Inet sein, oder?
>>>Wenigstens ein bischen


----------



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

*ip*

kann  der staatsanwalt / die polizei wirklich sicher herausfinden wer das war ?

ganz genau ?

oder geht das nicht 

vor allem , die ip wechselt doch ständig ? - oder nicht ?

mfg hbheiner


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. April 2004)

*Re: ip*

# kann  der staatsanwalt / die polizei wirklich sicher herausfinden wer das war ?
# ganz genau ?
# oder geht das nicht 

Edit: Normalerweise sollte der Staatsanwalt die möglichkeit haben von den Providern die Personendaten zu bekommen

# vor allem , die ip wechselt doch ständig ? - oder nicht ?

Alle Provider sind verpflichtet für eine bestimmte Zeit (frag mich jetzt nicht wie lange) zu speichern wer wann mit welcher IP Online war.
Dementsprechend ist das kein Hinderniss


Pech haste natürlich wenns in einem Internetcaffee oder ähnlichen öffentlich zugänglichen Terminals


----------



## Tim C. (19. April 2004)

*Re: Re: ip*



> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _
> *Alle Provider sind verpflichtet für eine bestimmte Zeit (frag mich jetzt nicht wie lange) zu speichern wer wann mit welcher IP Online war.
> Dementsprechend ist das kein Hinderniss*


Nein. Verpflichtend ist das überhaupt nicht und der große rosa Riese ist auch einer der wenigen, der für einen langen Zeitraum (6 Monate) speichert. Der fadenscheinige Grund "zu Abrechnungszwecken" ist bei DSL Flatrate Kunden der blanke Hohn. Andere Hoster halten mitunter nur zwischen 12 und 24 Stunden vor und bekommen damit auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.

Der Weg an die Identität zu kommen geht, wie bei der klagenden Musikindustrie gesehen, folgendermaßen. Man erstattet Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Vergehen XY. Dann ist es an der Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn sie es für nötig halten, bei Provider die Daten einzufordern. Wenn das allerdings nicht T-Online oder ein Partnerunternehmen ist, kann da auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Pech haben, weil halt die Vorhaltezeiten nicht überall so immens hoch sind.


----------

